# Das Geheimnis der Goblin Mine



## Markinho (9. August 2009)

1. Frage: Wo ist der NPC zu finden,um die Instanz zu starten?
2. Frage: Was gibts zu holen? Lohnt es sich? Gibt es coole Items?

Danke für Infos vorab!


----------



## hellboss (9. August 2009)

1. der npc befindet sich im aslan tal in silberfall und zwar neben dem auktionshaus

2. das weiß ich leider auch noch nicht aber das minigame ist ziemlisch schwer,wir waren da mit 6 50er drinne (9k hp tank,8k hp priest,der rest um die 5,5k hp) aber habens nicht bis zu ende geschafft...
auf jeden fall kann man sich zwei titel verdienen (einfach mal den npc ansprechen)...


----------



## Markinho (9. August 2009)

mit 50er'n???
Ich dachte ich könnte da schon mit 35 rein!?. Und auch solo?!?
Hmm. Also eine Gruppen-Instanz, ja?

gruss und danke


----------



## Lucens (20. März 2011)

erst 40 Würmer legen
dann 60 Goblins
dann 4x Elementargruppen

jedes mal wenn ein mob gekillt wird - wird der nachfolgende schwerer



Es gibt Rezepte von den Mobs.
Auf dem Weg sind 5-6 Kisten mit möglichen Phirius Tränken drin.
Am Ende sind 4 Kisten in einem großrn Kreis angeordnet, diese Kisten muss jedes Gruppenmitglied looten, damit:
am Ende 3 Ladungen für den Arkanen Umwandler rausspringen und 1x "Reparaturhammer des Meisters" (1x alles was angelegt ist komplett reppen)


----------

